# Leprosy of the Face



## Deleted member 17194

Wtf is this? I smoked something and now my face is rotting off... I have to quit doing dumb shit. From now on only good weed or concentrates if I feel like feeding my addiction. 

Um... face.


----------



## Mankini

that looks like a fungal or more likely, bacterial infection. Get some Cipro or tetracycline and take it for 3 weeks. Douse that crud with neosporin, peroxide, witchhazel, rubbing alcohol, and everything else!!!


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

DISCLAIMER: Notice how I don't have an MD after my name? Yep not a doctor. But I know a few things 'bout rashes.



Mankini said:


> that looks like a fungal infection. Get some tetracycline and take it for 3 weeks. Douse that crud with neosporin, peroxide, witchhazel, rubbing alcohol, and everything else!!!



Basically this. I have eczema so I know a bit about rashes and creams. This, unlike eczema might (may I stress MIGHT) be contagious so don't go too heavy on the make out sessions for a month or two. Apply tetracycline twice daily (morning and night) for 3-4 weeks or until a week or so after it goes away. Really just use your best judgement. I can't recall if tetra is OTC, but unless you can overdose or get high on it it probably is. If you can't get/afford tetra then neosporin the hell out of it. My dad is a runner and is always getting fungal infections, athletes foot, you name it, and he just uses neosporin and gold bond foot powder, so it does work, at least for him. But really tetra is basiclly a cure all for this stuff.

But on a side note, what strain did you smoke? I'll remember to avoid it.


----------



## Mankini

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciprofloxacin


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

I should also add that you should try to keep it out of direct sunlight, especially if using tetra. Wearing a wide brimmed hat or baseball cap should do.


----------



## spectacular

real leprosy!


----------



## Dmac

kind of looks like the rash I got from poison oak, http://www.healthline.com/health/outdoor-health/poison-oak-pictures-remedies#Pictures2


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Just wash yer face in vodka....

(don't do that. I'm not a big advocate of urgent care but I'd probably go for this type of shit. In some states, they'll fix you up, and you'll be in debt, but if you get medicaid quick enough, medicaid with retroactively pay these debts)


----------



## landpirate

Looks like Impetigo to me. Which if it is, is really contagious, so be really careful not to pass it on.


----------



## Deleted member 17194

SnaleOilWilly: The kind that is chemicals

Spectacular: I am happy to not have that... I should have just called it a rash.

So maybe this generic Neosporin and this other antibiotic facial spray I found in the trash? As long as it doesn't start looking like that pic I'll just keep in the shade. 

Thanks for the info. Thankfully for the female population I haven't made out in a long time so I doubt I will share.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

HardenedClay said:


> SnaleOilWilly: The kind that is chemicals


oh yeah... I always stay away from that shit. It's a big part of the reason I barely smoke anymore, if ever. when people try to pass that shit off as something else it really just ruins the fun for me. But I doubt it would do that to your face.


----------



## Tude

If it sticks around and appears on other parts of your body - I'd be looking at plaque psoriasis - I have it. Does it itch? Upraised? Doesn't go away? Mine seems contained to quiet areas like my backside, lower legs, etc - pre drugs it attacked me all over my skin but mostly stomach and butt area. On some good drugs now for it too so I don't see too much of it at all now - but it's a downright PITA.


----------



## Deleted member 17194

SnakeOilWilly: Ya, no doubt. It isn't worth the risk. Who knows what that shit will do in the long run.

Tude: You might be onto something. It looks like something I have had before... It first happened at 17 when drinking bottles of Robitussin to trip... like beefed up robo itch. And through the years something comes and goes on my butt and my leg. Just itchy sort of flaky rash. Annoying as hell as you already seem to know.. If it is psoriasis wtf actually works on it?


----------



## AlwaysLost

It does look like my psoriasis but I'm not an MD.

Psoriasis often waits to attack you until you are stressed or your body gets really rundown.

Washing the area with baby shampoo helps me then hydrocortisone cream. 

Don't put ointments on it that will dry it out. It will just start to hurt really bad and get raw. So if it is psoriasis avoid putting alcohol on it.

Not saying alcohol wouldn't work for other rashes but def not psoriasis.


----------



## dirty andy

Out of pure curiosity at this point , what did you smile ? :0 (or I guess, what were you told you smoked? )


----------



## Renegade

You ever find out what caused this? I hope you're ok man.


----------

